# I Got My GOasis & It's Awesome



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

So I got my GOasis this week and I am very surprised and impressed with the quality of the build and the reactions that I am getting from my pax. It has become a real conversation piece.

Everyone seems to love it and have commented on it. I am getting regular cash tips now from my Uber customers which was a rarity in the past.

A couple of comments from last night: "Wow! your car is beautiful. It's like a mini limo with the glowing bottles". A girl in another group said "Is this like the mini bar at a hotel where you get charged for everything you take?" I said "no, it is all complimentary and won't be charged to your Uber account automatically". 

I liked the idea of a centrally located unit for my goodies and water, but wasn't really sure that this was the answer. I like the ability to monitor the candy and waters right by my side.

I opted for the deluxe unit which includes the LED light and the charging cables for both iPhone 5 and micro USB for most Android phones. The glow of the LED looks very cool especially at night and helps riders to see what they are getting. The very first rider I picked up needed the Android charger as his phone had died right after he made the request.

This thing is built and wired very well. It was packaged really good and received in great condition ready to strap down, plug in and go. If the GOasis will work in your vehicle, I strongly recommend it. Based on only a couple of days using it, I can see that it will pay for itself within a week just in the increase in tips alone if things keep upthe way they have started.

Here are some pictures I took the day I received my unit:

































































A couple of comments from last night: "Wow! your car is beautiful. It's like a mini limo with the glowing bottles". A girl in another group said "Is this like the mini bar at a hotel where you get charged for everything you take?" I said "no, it is all complimentary and won't be charged to your Uber account automatically". 

I liked the idea of a centrally located unit for my goodies and water, but wasn't really sure that this was the answer. I opted for the deluxe unit which includes the LED light and the charging cables for both iPhone 5 and micro USB for most Android phones. The very first rider I picked up needed the Android charger as his phone had died right after he made the request.

This thing is built and wired very well. It was packaged really good and received in great condition ready to strap down, plug in and go.

Here are some pictures I took the day I received my unit.

GOasis link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=6LSHFH6URYY5Q24T


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

More pics:









































































GOasis link: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...ode=as2&tag=ubne0c-20&linkId=6LSHFH6URYY5Q24T


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

That's a beautiful ride


----------



## The Geek (May 29, 2014)

What is the length of the charging cables? My pax like to use their mobiles _WHILE_ recharging.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> What is the length of the charging cables? My pax like to use their mobiles _WHILE_ recharging.


They are short to keep it compact to the unit which I like for keeping things tidy, but you can lengthen them by opening the unit and letting out more length.

It is really hard to get the full effect of this thing by the pictures. It looks and functions so much better in person.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> More pics:
> 
> View attachment 537
> View attachment 538
> ...


Hey Lou, did you find that you had to adjust the way you sat or drove because you didn't have the padded console for your elbow?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Hey Lou, did you find that you had to adjust the way you sat or drove because you didn't have the padded console for your elbow?


This was one of my main concerns as I do use my console armrest. I got the measurements before getting the unit and figured it would still leave enough room for my arm which it does. It sits further back on the armrest than I originally thought which is even better. The only change I have had to make is how I pick up and put my Iced Mocha back in the cup holder, but I am getting used to that.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> This was one of my main concerns as I do use my console armrest. I got the measurements before getting the unit and figured it would still leave enough room for my arm which it does. It sits further back on the armrest than I originally thought which is even better. The only change I have had to make is how I pick up and put my Iced Mocha back in the cup holder, but I am getting used to that.


The Man who adapts will survive!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> The Man who adapts will survive!


Yeah. It's a tough life when you have to worry about your Iced Mocha's. hehe


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

I decided to experiment. I picked up this storage bin at Target for $9.99 (not the cheapest thing, but I couldn't find anything with the dividers for cheap). I got cheap candies, gum, tissues and some waters. So far everyone I have offered it to has loved it! The only downside is I haven't secured it. If I keep it in the backseat, I have to move it up front when the passengers pile in the back. Usually I keep it under my chair or in the front seat and offer it at a stop light.

I've been trying to figure out how to secure it to my center console. I was going to get a strap and glue a piece of Velcro on the bin and sew it to the strap.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> This was one of my main concerns as I do use my console armrest. I got the measurements before getting the unit and figured it would still leave enough room for my arm which it does. It sits further back on the armrest than I originally thought which is even better. The only change I have had to make is how I pick up and put my Iced Mocha back in the cup holder, but I am getting used to that.


Awesome ride

Still looks a little to long to me.
What are the measurements?

Do you have a trash can in the car?
Any solution for leaving candy wrappers and/or empty bottles in your car?

Thanks


----------



## lindat (Jul 19, 2014)

LookyLou... do you have a link to your purchase you could share ?

Thanks, and I'm glad it's helping you.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

The Geek said:


> What is the length of the charging cables? My pax like to use their mobiles _WHILE_ recharging.


Here is a picture of the inner workings so you can see that the charging cables are actually full length. They are just wrapped up inside the box. You could have them full length and then coil them in the phone charging storage area at the rear of the box. Just be a little more work to make sure they are coiled up after each use.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

lindat said:


> LookyLou... do you have a link to your purchase you could share ?
> 
> Thanks, and I'm glad it's helping you.


Looks like the forum owner inserted the Amazon link at the bottom of my first post in this thread. 

I think you can find a link in the "Resources" section under Uber Driver Resources also.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Awesome ride
> 
> Still looks a little to long to me.
> What are the measurements?
> ...


The unit is 5.5" wide by 11" long. The top of my arm rest console is 8" wide by 17" long.

I have never had many issues with garbage, even before I got this unit. Most pax are respectful and take their wrappers and bottles out with them. I do keep a bag in the trunk and do a quick visual scan of the back seat between rides. Every once in a while they will leave some stuff for me to pick up, but not often.

One nice thing I have noticed is that having everything right next to me, I know if they take anything right away. Before I had the water in the door side pockets and treats in trays in the rear seat pockets. So unless I looked and checked the bottles after every ride I would not know what was taken or if they even had a water and just jammed the bottle back in the same place. Now if I don't see them grab anything from the unit I know that there is not likely any garbage to be left behind. I also think it will eliminate the people from grabbing a hand full of treats or pocketing the waters as they need to take them from right next to me. We will see how it plays out over time, but so far I really love this thing.


----------



## LuLu (Jun 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> So I got my GOasis this week and I am very surprised and impressed with the quality of the build and the reactions that I am getting from my pax. It has become a real conversation piece.
> 
> Everyone seems to love it and have commented on it. I am getting regular cash tips now from my Uber customers which was a rarity in the past.
> 
> ...


I had a young couple today and they were talking about this on our drive. She was very impressed, I think hinting that I could benefit from it...!!


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I loved the idea. But my shoulder really starts to hurt after awhile if I can't put my arm where it falls naturally on the center console. Otherwise, I would have got one by now. Maybe if there was another model that was half the length, but had like two shelves. The top for drinks, the bottom for snacks, etc. That way it could sit on the back part of the console and most of the console would still be available for an armrest.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I loved the idea. But my shoulder really starts to hurt after awhile if I can't put my arm where it falls naturally on the center console. Otherwise, I would have got one by now. Maybe if there was another model that was half the length, but had like two shelves. The top for drinks, the bottom for snacks, etc. That way it could sit on the back part of the console and most of the console would still be available for an armrest.


"L" shape maybe, kinda like a cutout for your arm would be my dream.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> "L" shape maybe, kinda like a cutout for your arm would be my dream.


Travis K was right! If there was no Dude in the front seat then there would be more room for water and other complimentary goodies!


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> A girl in another group said "Is this like the mini bar at a hotel where you get charged for everything you take?" I said "no, it is all complimentary and won't be charged to your Uber account automatically".


Last night was a busy Saturday night. Lot's of surge pricing, lot's of drunks. Lot's of drop in ratings. No wonder with passengers like the one who took a piece of gum offered, and then when I followed with a question of whether he was aware he had surge pricing, thought I was trying to charge him for the gum.


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Joanne said:


> I decided to experiment. I picked up this storage bin at Target for $9.99


I must say that after LookyLou's post, I am much more impressed with the value of the GOasis.

Always good to support a fellow forum member too.

(I'm just not ready yet to offer that many amenities, I just do gum. But I may have to give it a shot with more drunk surge nights like last one. Though I may need a splash guard for it  - 2 more near pukers.)


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

u_no_me said:


> I must say that after LookyLou's post, I am much more impressed with the value of the GOasis.
> 
> Always good to support a fellow forum member too.
> 
> (I'm just not ready yet to offer that many amenities, I just do gum. But I may have to give it a shot with more drunk surge nights like last one. Though I may need a splash guard for it  - 2 more near pukers.)


The drunk kids love this thing. Maybe I need to figure a way to hang my puke bags from it for the late night bar crowd.

BTW. Starbursts are really cheap at Costco and the party girls love them. Especially the pink and red ones.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Puke bags are a great idea! Also, secure phone cables! I caught one customer trying to steal my Iphone 5 cable. Later that same night, someone did make off with it!


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

What a waste of money.. like seriously guys... you get paid peanuts and you offer all this stuff? I'm an UberSUV and I barely offer anything... all they get is a charger and a fast clean ride....

IMO I think it just looks desperate... I remember back when I was offering water and candies my ratings were actually lower. If I wasn't paranoid I would show you some of the comments I receive every monday... People don't care about your candies and room temperature water.

From my experience, I think this is what people want:

1. Nice flashy clean black car (the flashier the better, lol)
2. Skilled driver with a nice attitude that only speaks if he's spoken to.
3. Google Maps
4. Phone Charger


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Puke bags are a great idea! Also, secure phone cables! I caught one customer trying to steal my Iphone 5 cable. Later that same night, someone did make off with it!


 How do you prevent someone from pulling a cable out?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

It needs to be chained. Hopefully, someone will think of a way.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

With the GOasis the cables are attached to the unit. They can't steal them. Problem solved.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> What a waste of money.. like seriously guys... you get paid peanuts and you offer all this stuff? I'm an UberSUV and I barely offer anything... all they get is a charger and a fast clean ride....
> 
> IMO I think it just looks desperate... I remember back when I was offering water and candies my ratings were actually lower. If I wasn't paranoid I would show you some of the comments I receive every monday... People don't care about your candies and room temperature water.
> 
> ...


Totally agree. I'm almost certain every one of my less than 5 ratings were because of something I said. Really going to resist saying anything at all if I can. If I do speak it will be neutral, positive and short.

The drunk college student rides are $5-8 here. What a waste of time, let alone giving them "treats"... Avoiding like the plague.


----------



## Joanne (May 7, 2014)

uBerSUV_NYC said:


> From my experience, I think this is what people want:
> 
> 1. Nice flashy clean black car (the flashier the better, lol)
> 2. Skilled driver with a nice attitude that only speaks if he's spoken to.
> ...


Yes, most people rate a nice car as a five. But if you don't have a flashy black car with black leather interior, you have to work harder to get those five stars. Offering amenities is one way to do that.


----------



## Bully (Jul 10, 2014)

Joanne said:


> Yes, most people rate a nice car as a five. But if you don't have a flashy black car with black leather interior, you have to work harder to get those five stars. Offering amenities is one way to do that.


I would have to agree. But again, black car customers are more forgiving than UberX customers. It's a completely different crowd. I personally hate picking UberX passengers. I understand where you guys are coming from.

Uberx customers are always ungrateful, they pretty much think you're a cab. If I was an Uberx driver I wouldn't care that much about ratings. In my case, it's a little different since I'm doing it full time. It's a very good opportunity and I'm trying to take advantage of it while I still can.


----------



## Crownan (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey this looks really nice, but I have a few questions.

I like to provide cool if not cold water. Room temp water might be >90 degrees in my locale! Is the drink compartment sealed so that if I place cold water in there the condensation would stay in that compartment? I don't want it running down through the inner workings of the unit.

If the beverage compartment is sealed, is there room to put ice or ice packs?


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

From the picture, I would believe its not water tight as he took it apart to access the cables and I don't think having the water getting under there would be a good idea.

But there are prob ways that you can water proof it if you want, like putting down a plastic bag under the bottles. Or if your a little more handy, maybe use a waterproof wirenut to be safe, then put a bead of caulk around the water compartment, of course you wouldn't be able to take it apart afterwards.

These are just my speculations, I haven't had one in front of me to see, but as a DIY type guy, I would think it wouldn't be hard to tweek to fit your needs.


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey guys... thanks for all the great comments and ideas. I've continued upgrading the GOasis unit and it's getting better all the time. I have not had an issue with condensation in the units that I have installed in my cars. I do use a cooler to keep the water bottles cold on real hot days and yes there is condensation if the bottles go into a hot car. But I use the AC and the car interior really does not create that much of a differential. But that's not to say that if you don't use the AC and the temp of the car is hot enough to create condensation that some would leak into the compartment below before it evaporates.
So I will do some experimenting this week. I will just pour some water into the top of the unit to see how much leaks into the cavity below. And see if the fuse blows or if the lamps go out and the unit fails. 
As a possible fix to this potential issue I will see what type of gasket material I could install between the top edge of the vertical wall of the inside box and the lid. And then a rubber washer under the nut that holds the lid in place.
I will post the results as soon as I try this out. If anyone has a suggestion please post it here. 
Thanks again for your comments and having a look at my product. Happy to answer questions as well.
I have been driving Uber Black SUV and Sedan for almost 2 years and have offered amenities from the beginning.
Attached here are some photos showing the new location of the velcro that the cables attach to. On the sides. The front strip works but is a bit unsightly. And the new toggle switch instead of the in line switch.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Nice changes there. I like the new toggle switch.

On the velcro, maybe send the strips with the unit and let the user choose where to attach them. I could see some applications where the side mounts might not work in some of the smaller cars.

My pax and I are really loving this thing. Thanks for developing it and continuing to improve on it.


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Amazon suspended my Store because they needed tax id info from me.....grrrr
Sorry for any confusion. I sent the required info today and they should open it back up soon. 
Thanks.


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Ok! Goasis store on Amazon back online. 11:35am EST


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

How does it attach to the center console? I see the straps but do they just velcro to something in the car?


----------



## KWDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Got my ship notice on this today


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

KWDC said:


> Got my ship notice on this today


 Which one did you order?


----------



## KWDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Britchiq said:


> Which one did you order?


I got the deluxe one. I liked having the built-in charging cords that people can't steal, and the light. I think the evening crowd will like the shiny.


----------



## Britchiq (Jul 28, 2014)

I was thinking the same thing- I just haven't ordered it yet because I'm not sure how it attaches to the console..... my middle console is a bit odd and I'd hate to purchase and then be unable to secure it.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> The drunk kids love this thing. Maybe I need to figure a way to hang my puke bags from it for the late night bar crowd.
> 
> BTW. Starbursts are really cheap at Costco and the party girls love them. Especially the pink and red ones.


Giving snacks to the drunk kids.. I really can't understand this. Waste of money buying it, waste of time to go buy it, extra clean up from crumbs and wrappers. Unless you were desperate about your rating and thought you might get booted otherwise, there is not one good reason to do this. Take a hint from the Airlines, giving away stuff takes money out of your pocket.  Does Uber pay you more if your rating is .1 higher?


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

The unit is held in place with a 1" nylon strap that slides through the bottom of the GOasis. The strap then loops under the lid of the console/armrest. And both ends are synched together under the console with the adjustable two part buckle. There is 4 feet of strap that is included so it can fit any vehicle. The dumb end of the buckle and strap is secured with two industrial rivets. 

If after you adjust the strap and the unit is secure you can cut the excess strap off if you like. The cut end can be slightly melted using a match ( please take the GOasis out of the car to do this!!!) to keep it from fraying.
The unit can be shifted left or right and will still be firmly held in place. Or move backward a bit. This may help with creating more space for the elbow to rest on the console.

Once it is in place close the lid of the console and latch it. It may have some resistance because of the strap but it will close securely as the strap does have some give to it.

These photos are from my SUV installation.
As a note: Velcro was originally used to install this. But it is a messy install and the glue from the sticky side of the Velcro melts in a hot car.


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Anyone in the DC area can just email me and make a time to meet and test install a unit. 
[email protected]


----------



## arklan (Aug 3, 2014)

very good idea. i'll have to get me something of the sort...


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Good morning all. From sunny Virginia! 
Waiting for the ping so I'm taking a minute to update you on GOasis.....
Amazon is great....but as far as my single item goes it's not cost effective. And I won't pass on their surcharge to you.
So I've launched my own store on godaddy.
it's at. Www.goasis4cars.com
please have a look. As always I'm available to answer any questions. 
Thx....now back to the ping!


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Hey All.... I've been tweaking the GOasis Amenity and Charger Station so it's even better. So for the next few weeks I'm offering Free Shipping in the form of a discount. Visit http://www.goasis4cars.com/ and use this code on checkout zf5sxu you will get $12.95 off of the price which is the equivalent of the shipping cost. If you have any questions when you are on the site you can use the contact us link and drop me a line.
Also I can offer WiFi in the unit with a Sprint Service plan. Would anyone be interested in WiFi for the car?


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

kalo said:


> Giving snacks to the drunk kids.. I really can't understand this. Waste of money buying it, waste of time to go buy it, extra clean up from crumbs and wrappers. Unless you were desperate about your rating and thought you might get booted otherwise, there is not one good reason to do this. Take a hint from the Airlines, giving away stuff takes money out of your pocket.  Does Uber pay you more if your rating is .1 higher?


i was driving 2 girls to the lax, they were reading airline policy about no free shit and no free luggage and it reminded me your comment. They were angry but still took that flight btw.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

Well see how much you like it when you have to pull chewed starburst out of your carpet.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

So lame. Get in the car, sit down, shut up and you'll be there in 10 minutes. Do you really need to eat/drink every 10 minutes? Next thing is they'll sue you for diabetes because you gave them sugar and your liable.

BTW, where I live everyone carries water bottles anyway. My passengers come pre-hydrated.

Last thing I want to do is be pulling licorice off my interior.


----------



## BOSsMAn (Aug 15, 2014)

UberPup said:


> Well see how much you like it when you have to pull chewed starburst out of your carpet.


I tend to agree. But it seems like the OP is more interested in selling this item.

I can't imagine spending $70 for a (rather nice) box just to make it easier to give away free water/snacks, only for the chance of boosting your ratings by a fraction of a point.

It is remarkable how Uber got so many people to go to such lengths just for their ratings.


----------



## UberPup (Aug 16, 2014)

My rating is 4.96 without the box. Sorry, just isn't worth it since Uber rounds up and I show up as a 5*.


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

Goasis is in redesign and the new model is coming out late in the year! So I am making a very cool offer of the current Goasis unit.
We are having a BOGO! 
Buy one Goasis and get one free.... ! Get one for your ride and give one to your buddy. 
Go to www.goasis4cars.com And if you need assistance or have questions email me at [email protected]
On facebook at goasis4cars


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

This is perfect, thank you! I'm installing an iPad headrest mount and attaching a square credit card reader to encourage tips, and this box will be the perfect addition to the setup...I bet it will inspire many more tips as well. I'll let you guys know how it goes!


----------



## Andy Fielder (Sep 6, 2014)

It's a beautiful unit which I'm sure pax would appreciate. How do you hook it up? Is it powered by a cigarette lighter?


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

goasis said:


> Goasis is in redesign and the new model is coming out late in the year! So I am making a very cool offer of the current Goasis unit.
> We are having a BOGO!
> Buy one Goasis and get one free.... ! Get one for your ride and give one to your buddy.
> Go to www.goasis4cars.com And if you need assistance or have questions email me at [email protected]
> On facebook at goasis4cars


Are you still offerig 2 for 1 on the GOasis Deluxe


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> So I got my GOasis this week and I am very surprised and impressed with the quality of the build and the reactions that I am getting from my pax. It has become a real conversation piece.
> 
> Everyone seems to love it and have commented on it. I am getting regular cash tips now from my Uber customers which was a rarity in the past.
> 
> ...


I like this, if I worked nights I'd buy this only bc I'm a sucker for LED lights


----------



## uberdriver101 (Sep 19, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Puke bags are a great idea! Also, secure phone cables! I caught one customer trying to steal my Iphone 5 cable. Later that same night, someone did make off with it!


This made me sad!


----------



## uberdc/Virginia (Sep 14, 2014)

Looks cool.


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

My new policy is that if a customer makes off with my cord, I write support and demand they be charged for it. They shouldn't get away with it.


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

it s difficult to know who took it, if you have 4 folks riding at same time.
My policy is cords are not visible, and wont be provided unless you ask nicely.


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

BOSsMAn said:


> I tend to agree. But it seems like the OP is more interested in selling this item.
> 
> I can't imagine spending $70 for a (rather nice) box just to make it easier to give away free water/snacks, only for the chance of boosting your ratings by a fraction of a point.
> 
> It is remarkable how Uber got so many people to go to such lengths just for their ratings.


If it were for tips maybe. However because of Uber they just expect the royal treatment for the price of peanuts. Hey I know since we get so many peanuts let's start a circus. Your ringmasterbater Travis K.


----------



## SCdave (Jun 27, 2014)

Has anyone gone from getting few tips to getting significantly more tips after installing the Goasis? If it can make me money, I'd consider it, otherwise, not.

I have mini USB, iphone 5 chargers but I keep in front and extend to back if PAX needs a charge. 
I keep one small water bottle in front and only offer if long fare and/or PAX is really nice (keep extras in trunk).
Have gum but again won't offer unless long fare or PAX really nice (or just has bad breath - like a public service)


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

SCdave said:


> Has anyone gone from getting few tips to getting significantly more tips after installing the Goasis? If it can make me money, I'd consider it, otherwise, not.
> 
> I have mini USB, iphone 5 chargers but I keep in front and extend to back if PAX needs a charge.
> I keep one small water bottle in front and only offer if long fare and/or PAX is really nice (keep extras in trunk).
> Have gum but again won't offer unless long fare or PAX really nice (or just has bad breath - like a public service)


Yes, the gum is a public service to yourself if they have garlic breath.


----------



## Silens (Nov 2, 2014)

Who has two thumbs had just found their next tax write off? (Two Thumbs Up) SILENS

Gotta Hit The Road


----------



## C los (Nov 19, 2014)

That's really nice

Are you selling this to uber drivers?

My also main goal is to provide the best I can to my customers, but at the same time I want uber drivers and myself for pax to recognize it.

So I have come up with an idea 
And I think you have heard about me...

Here's my stuff 
Every weekend I make 150- 200 in tips, uber drivers are ordering from me like crazy


----------



## goasis (Jun 25, 2014)

The cables are set a fixed length and can't be removed by the client. No exposed USB outlet.


----------



## debbytabb (Mar 11, 2015)

Hi, I'd love to buy the product but I tried codes I've found but none seem to work. 
Do you have a code or special on the Deluxe? I personally think you did a great job! It is a bit expensive for me right now but cost of materials and such who knows. Good for you though, it is a great idea!! Oh, I have a Rav 4 will it fit? 
Thank you so much, and


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> it s difficult to know who took it, if you have 4 folks riding at same time.
> My policy is cords are not visible, and wont be provided unless you ask nicely.


I had a Goverment Minister make off with my best cable! A private hiring so I Sent an email to his PA asserting that he probably was thinking of far more important things and it must have been an honest mistake etc etc. Got it back in the mail 2 weeks later


----------



## Rockwall (Oct 10, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I had a Goverment Minister make off with my best cable! A private hiring so I Sent an email to his PA asserting that he probably was thinking of far more important things and it must have been an honest mistake etc etc. Got it back in the mail 2 weeks later


curious to ask. Do you still have that account? Government employees as well as Uber pax have a high sense of entitlement.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Rockwall said:


> curious to ask. Do you still have that account? Government employees as well as Uber pax have a high sense of entitlement.


Actually not sure. He and his Ministerial buddies fly in every few months from a 3rd tier state here in Australia. (A bit like Mississippi - always got their hand out for federal funds). Anyway it was a little tense when it was first denied by his Chief of Staff, and I persisted.

He is from the left side of politics and I wasn't going to allow him to Tax me again in any way shape or form!


----------

